
Secretary of Defence Carter Names Three to Defense Innovation Advisory Board - hackuser
http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/innovation/2016/06/10/carter-innovation-board-hoffman-mcraven-isaacson/85700270/
======
hackuser
He named LinkedIn's Reid Hoffman; Walter Isaacson, head of the Aspen
Institute, former CEO of CNN, and a biographer of Steve Jobs, Albert Einstein,
and others; and Admiral Bill McRaven, former head of Special Operations.

I don't pretend to know much about those people or the Defense Innovation
Advisory Board, but if you could pick anyone to advise the Department of
Defense on innovation, who would it be?

